# Michaels and Lemax 2009



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

Just starting up a thread regarding the upcoming expected 2009 Lemax collection at Michaels. based on last year we can expect them anytime soon.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I absolutely love all the lemax and department 56 stuff. The problem for me now though is that i have so much i have no more room to expand the collection, so i guess i am all done. I really wish i could build it up forever because i love the stuff, but only so much room.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, I am impatiently waiting with my weekly coupons and a store credit I've had since march. I think the new line is the best they've offered in several years. I can't wait to get the opera house.


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

my local michaels is getting there halloween truck monday and expect product out monday night or tuesday


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm so jealous - ours won't be out until mid-July *pouts*. Oh well, it just builds up the anticipation...

I agree, this years offerings look really well done!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's a head's up on Lemax at Michaels: Last year, I had to use my coupon the minute they arrived. Because, once they were all out on display, they discounted them 25% and the 
50% coupons weren't any good anymore.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, Skulkin is right. If you want new Lemax pieces from Michael's this year get them within the first few weeks. They'll be on sale every week until Halloween for something less than your 40 or 50% off coupons will fetch and, guaranteed, the good pieces will be gone before they clearance them.

I've only got one piece to buy this year - a small pirate one. I've run out of room for my cemetery display and this will take up the last bit of space on my pirate display. I don't know where I'll even be displaying my cemetery this year! I got a new entertainment center and the top isn't as wide as the old one (which I built the base of my landscape to fit).


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I just called my Michaels, and they said they expect to have some stuff out this week!! How exciting!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Any news on what the Michael's exclusives will be this year?


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

saw 2 of the exclusives

1- house of wax
2- a biker motorcycle themed piece

all should be out tomorrow and I will provide pictures!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Michaels has several exclusives this year. 

94954 SPOOKY TOWN EXPRESS TRAIN $59.99

95827 HOUSE OF WAX $89.99

95829 SKULL FLAMING MOTORCYCLES $79.99 LOOKS LIKE A SKULLS VERSION OF A HARLEY DAVIDSON DEALERSHIP

95885 TRANSYLVANIA TRANSPORT $69.99 THIS IS A SPOOKY SHIP 

94020 TREE MEDIUM DYING ELM WITH SKULL $5.99


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Michaels has several exclusives this year.
> 
> 94954 SPOOKY TOWN EXPRESS TRAIN $59.99
> 
> ...


Very cool! I'm especially interested in the train, since I got the Phantom Station last year. I can't wait to see it!
Any place we can see pics of the exclusives?


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

I just started collecting Lemax last year, picking up my first big pieces on Clearance. I have no idea where I am going to set them up, but I want more. I guess I'll just have to figure out how to rearrange things to make the room.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I am going to take a drive by Michaels today to see if anything is out yet.  Got my 50% off coupon ready.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I love this stuff so much. I just don't know where to put it.

My friggin' cats keep knocking off the pieces I put up on shelves. They are insanely mischievous and I'm tired of my pieces getting ruined. 

If it's not the cats then it's me trying to move the pieces around and breaking bits off of them because I grab them in the wrong places. 

That being said...I LOVE Spooky Town Village.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> I love this stuff so much. I just don't know where to put it.
> 
> My friggin' cats keep knocking off the pieces I put up on shelves. They are insanely mischievous and I'm tired of my pieces getting ruined.
> 
> ...


My cats are the same way. But so far, nothing has broke. You might want to use museum wax or something to hold your pieces down so they don't fall. I am going to do that this year since we have a new kitty who hasn't experienced Halloween. I'm sure she's going to get all up into the pieces.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

EvilMel, I understand your frustration! The only place I can put my display that is _mostly_ cat-proff is the top of my piano. They can't climb up there without stepping on the keys and they hate that. Except there was this one time, I forgot and closed the keyboard cover and I ended up chasing one cat around and around my living room with a tiny pumpkin in his mouth! It was _his_ and he wasn't gonna give it up without a fight! 
Cats! Ugh!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Part of the problem is that they're pretty hysterical when they're bad. I should take pictures of my three black cats creeping up into my shelving that's about 6.5 feet off the ground!

They know they're doing bad and they still do it anyway!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Madame Leota said:


> Very cool! I'm especially interested in the train, since I got the Phantom Station last year. I can't wait to see it!
> Any place we can see pics of the exclusives?


Here is a picture of the Spooky Town Express Train:


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is a picture of the Michaels exclusive House of Wax:


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is a picture of the Skull Flaming Motorcycles Michaels Exclusive. Great for any Harley Davidson enthusiasts !!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is a 50% Michaels coupon good until July 11th that everyone can use to get a great discount. 










Hope this helps everyone out !!!


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

grabbed 3 pieces today all with coupons, I have photos of the michaels product selection for this year and i will post them


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, the train is a bit cutesy for me. Oh well. The Flaming Skull bike shop is pretty cool though.
I just wish my Michaels would get with it! I called today and they have no idea when it will be out. They said the first "fall wave" should be in this week but no idea what will be in it. But I've got my coupons and I'm ready!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Call your local Michaels store and ask the manager or assistant manager when the seasonal truck is coming in this week. The Lemax Spookytown is on that truck. Our truck doesn't come until Thursday and the wait is killing me.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks elkthunder for the Michaels brochure pictures !!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

So sad  Nearest Michaels was 45 minutes away and is now gone thanks to downsizing


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh *Junit* that's unfortunate - darn economy!! If you do a yahoo/google search you can find serveral sites that sell Lemax. I've done eBay & it's been fine.

Thanks for sharing that catalog *elkthunder*! I'm going to our _Micheals_ today to have a lil' convo with the asst. mgr. and hopefully get her to put it out as soon as possible. Still, an*TI*ci*Paaaaaa*shun...


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Honestly, I have started to accessorize more with the spooky town stuff, because unpacking and setting up the houses is an all day event. More strobes, more spooky street lights, more witches and goblins. more tombstones. Those things are cheap too, so when they go 50% off I am in heaven. I haven't found any big ticket items that I was jonesing for since Frankenstein's castle a few years ago anyhow.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Our local Michaels has their Spooky Town stuff out  I got the Dry Gulch jail today (and used my 40% off coupon). If anyone wants to see a pic, let me know!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

*Help please!!!*

Hi! I'm new here and I was wondering if someone could give me some advice?
I have Dragon's Breath Costume Shop and Greaves Manor both without adapters. Does anyone know where I can purchase adapters to power these pieces up? I know Lemax sells adapters but it looks like they are only for battery operated accessories, not houses. I'm desperate to see if they work since I bought them from Ebay.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

making my way to Michaels today to check em Lemax out


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Here is a 50% Michaels coupon good until July 11th that everyone can use to get a great discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, but sadly it says "Reproductions are not allowed".


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Just called mine, they have them in!!

I am hoping to go in a bit, but for sure tomorrow if not today.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I just printed the coupon out, and showed my sister-in-law who works at Michaels here in Cali, and she said it was a valid coupon, and you can print it and use one per person per day... There's another one also online that is valid thru the 3rd (tomorrow) of July. I'm making everyone I can find use one to buy things for me!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

boobear check your email.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I had my own coupons anyways. 

I went there, they had a bunch of stuff out! 

I bought the Spooky Train Express. It was a ***** to put together, but pretty sweet! I also got the Wild Pumpkin Ride which is probably my favorite piece EVER! It is so cool! 

Got both for 50% off and out the door price: $79.50


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is a coupon that shows it was allowed to be printed off (some michaels don't accept them printed unless they know its from their site or whatever) plus this one is until July 14th  enjoy


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Anyone know what gauge the train is? I used my Christmas platforms last year to display my Spookytown collection because it's getting a little out of hand. Covered the train tracks on the bottom level with fabric, but it would be great to be able to use them.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

njwilk said:


> Anyone know what gauge the train is? I used my Christmas platforms last year to display my Spookytown collection because it's getting a little out of hand. Covered the train tracks on the bottom level with fabric, but it would be great to be able to use them.


That's a good question and I'm curious about that as well. But I am betting it doesn't conform to any model train standards.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I visited Michaels's this afternoon when I was in the area and was told the truck would be in tomorrow (Friday) and Spookytown should be on the shelf by 5 p.m. 
I may make another run or I may hit them up Saturday morning, I'm not sure yet. But I'm very glad for all those 50% off coupons! They were not as easy to come by last year!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

djgeneral said:


> Thanks for this, but sadly it says "Reproductions are not allowed".


They are accepted. I used 8 of the coupons without any problems at all. Just make sure you print them in color or use a color copier.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Our Michaels has all the Spookytown stuff, the girl was just setting it up when I got there. I like the Mortuary and the Bike Shop. But the Bike Shop doesn't really go with my other Spookytown stuff-my husband said "Just start a new, more modern themed Spookytown somewhere else." I bought the Haunted Hearse w/a coupon it was only $5.oo. They gave me a coupon for 40% off for the 5th through the 14th. I hope they don't put the Spookytown on 25% off sale, 'cuz once they do, the coupons are no good. I'm going back before Sunday.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> They are accepted. I used 8 of the coupons without any problems at all. Just make sure you print them in color or use a color copier.


They gave me trouble last year using certain coupons, but everything was fine this year. I already bought my two pieces. I am going to check back on Sunday or Monday and see if I want to buy anything else.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I just got back from Michaels in Gainesville (FL) and they have Spooky town set up and some halloween items in one aisle. I got the railroad thanks to djgenerals posting of the 50% off coupon. Not only did they take the coupon, but also took the 40% off one from the newspaper this past weekend. The clerk told me they'd accept 2 coupons (for 2 items) if they were from different sources, such as newspaper and email. Now that was big news to me, and do I believe it, well, no, but I'll try it again. Everytime I go I get a different response to coupons.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad I could help 

Is anyone have any problems with the train? The last car always falls off the track, and the ghost inside of it broke off  I might have to return it and get another when I go next week.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I put my train together quickly and yes, I'm having trouble with the last car falling off. It seems they don't connect very well. I also need to do a better job connecting the track pieces together, but I figure I'll wait till Halloween as it was not that easy to do. I think it may need some tweaking to get the cars to stay together, something I will have to work on. But I do think it's very cute and larger than I thought. I did not get the train station last year, so I may make the center a huge graveyard.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

Mine has the houses but the display isnt up yet, has anyone seen the Haunted Pyramid or Doomed Temple at Michaels or anywhere else?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My closest Michaels has a few pieces sitting out on the shelf, nothing working, no display set up. An no, they aren't carrying the pyramid or temple and they aren't carrying the Graveside Diner. And nothing from past years, only the new releases. 

I picked up The Dry Gulch Jail and the Opera House. Had to drive to two stores so I could use a coupon on each piece. Got home and the Opera House has a piece broken off. Not sure if I'll take it back or just glue it. I haven't plugged either one in to see if everything works or not yet.

All in all, pretty disappointed in Michael's lack of selection this year, not to mention their prices. They are definitely making up for all those coupons they issue! The Opera House lists for $65 but Michael's price is $79!!! I hope no one actually pays full price for any of it.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> My closest Michaels has a few pieces sitting out on the shelf, nothing working, no display set up. An no, they aren't carrying the pyramid or temple and they aren't carrying the Graveside Diner. And nothing from past years, only the new releases. :


thats what I was aftaid, I dont really care to pay full price for the temple or pyramid, bt its beginng to look ike I need to look places other than Michaels if I want them


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I wonder if Garden Ridge will be carrying anything Michaels is not.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I wondered the same thing so I checked Garden Ridge yesterday. Right now, all they have is some inflatables, no spooky town at all. Actually, I wonder what has happened to Garden Ridge in the last year because the place looked like a giant garage sale. They seem to be replacing home and garden items with table after table piled high with cheap clothes. It was weird - and not in a good way!


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

I know AC Moore in the past carried lemax but it always came out later. also does hobbylobby carry lemax??


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

elkkthunder said:


> I know AC Moore in the past carried lemax but it always came out later. also does hobbylobby carry lemax??


No AC Moore's in my area so I don't know about them. 
Hobby Lobby definitely does not carry ST. If it's more intense than a scarecrow or a smiling pumpkin, HL will not have it.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I went back to Michaels today, and purchased 3 more Spookytown pieces using friends and family as customers. They accepted the 50% off coupons again and the register printed out 50% off coupon after each transaction. So besides the coupons from email I now have 3 more 50% off coupons. Hoping more stuff comes in soon so I can use them.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I have $100 right now I can use for more stuff, and with my 50% coupons that means up to $200 at regular value!! Hoping for some good stuff. I am going to call Garden Ridge on Tuesday. I hope the stuff at Michaels has not gone on sale yet.  I am going for my next round there on Tuesday no matter what...so hopefully nothing is on sale yet.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

Michaels doesnt have anything on sale yet, the Halloween stuff usually doesn't go on sale til sept/oct


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Hobby Lobby definitely does not carry ST. If it's more intense than a scarecrow or a smiling pumpkin, HL will not have it.


thats why I try not to shop there, that attitude annoys me, the only time I go there is if I have a 50% coupon and then I buy one thing and leave


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

marsham said:


> I went back to Michaels today, and purchased 3 more Spookytown pieces using friends and family as customers. They accepted the 50% off coupons again and the register printed out 50% off coupon after each transaction. So besides the coupons from email I now have 3 more 50% off coupons. Hoping more stuff comes in soon so I can use them.


So which pieces did you get?


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Madame Leota said:


> So which pieces did you get?


A few days ago I got the train. I figured I would make a huge graveyard in the center of the tracks, so I got the Forlorn Cemetery. I also got 2 smaller pieces, the Witches Laundry Day and Bone Appetit. I loved the House of Wax, but it's so big and I have so many pieces already I would have no room to add such a large piece unless I expand my base and build out. Also liked the Witches Brew House, but again the size problem. And even at 50% off, they are still expensive. It's so hard to decide, I love them all. It seems Michaels only carries their exclusive pieces and not everything in the line. Too bad, there were so many other pieces I saw online I liked.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I went Saturday and picked up the Forlorn Cemetery Mortuary and the Gate Keeper with my coupons. I always display my pieces on different levels by stacking the boxes under a black cloth and so the Gate Keeper can be pushed up against one of the sides of the boxes and it will look like an entrance to a cave.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, I'm gonna have to go there tomorrow. You guys have gotten me all excited now.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

DarkKnightlives said:


> Michaels doesnt have anything on sale yet, the Halloween stuff usually doesn't go on sale til sept/oct


oh awesome


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

Just got back from Michaels. They had a lot out. I piked up a bottle of 'Organic Bat Brains' and got the 50% off coupon. So I'll be back there in a day or so to pick up a Spooky Town piece.

Just felt good to see some real Halloween stuff in a store.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

malibuman said:


> Man, I'm gonna have to go there tomorrow. You guys have gotten me all excited now.


How is your Oct-o-squeeze doing? Did it run pretty smooth last halloween?
No hiccups? I don't know if they are going to sell it this year but if they do, I might get it.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

My Octosqueeze is going fine and I never had any problems with it. But alas, Michaels isn't carrying it this year.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I went back yesterday, decided to not get any more houses as I got 2 for Christmas last year, and 2 more already.

I am buying a bunch of littler stuff this week. 

Yesterday I got:

Funeral Photo
Fiber Optic Tree

I still need:

Witch & Wizard Street Lamps, Halloween Purple Light (2 sets), Illuminated Tomb Stones & Lighted Pumpkin w/ Black Cats and one more table accent


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

djgeneral said:


> I went back yesterday, decided to not get any more houses as I got 2 for Christmas last year, and 2 more already.
> 
> I am buying a bunch of littler stuff this week.
> 
> ...


I loved the funeral photo. I thought it was pretty unique.
I also want to get the Lon Chaney wolfman and the Frankenstein figurines.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Make sure you check out the painting on the Lon Chaney Jr Wolfman and Frankenstein figures, since some are done a lot better than the others.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I've used my coupons for the Wild Pumpkin ride and Heads Will Roll. I plan on getting the Funeral Photo as well, I love it! They gave me more 50% off coupons for next week with my receipts, so hopefully there will be a bit more out to look at. I have to be careful because I already have so many village pieces I love and I don't know where I'm going to put them all this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't collect Lemax Halloween but love looking at them. I don't know if was mentioned anywhere else in this post or forum but I noticed last night that KMART carries Lemax Halloween also. Currently showing 9 Spookie Towns on their website:

Forlorn Cemetary; Pet Costume Contest; Vampire Caverns; Carpooling (witches on broomstick); Wild Pumpkin Ride; The Bloody Mary; Black Castle; Witches Brew Haus; Dancing with the Mon-Stars.

I think my favorites of this group are the Wild Pumpkin Ride, The Bloody Mary (like it better than Michaels ship exclusive this year), and Dancing with the Mon-Stars.

Here's pics of what they have:

Shop for Halloween Decor in the For the Home department of Kmart.com


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

who has a tangled mess of cords when they set up their spooky town, or is it just me? Man, that thing is getting complicated. I gotta post pictures of my set this year. They don't photograph so well.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Kooka said:


> Just got back from Michaels. They had a lot out. I piked up a bottle of 'Organic Bat Brains' and got the 50% off coupon. So I'll be back there in a day or so to pick up a Spooky Town piece.
> 
> Just felt good to see some real Halloween stuff in a store.


 I got the same bottle.... was in there checking out Spookytown... but nothing was displayed/plugged in...like to see how things work and if I can stand the soundtrack lol


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> My Octosqueeze is going fine and I never had any problems with it. But alas, Michaels isn't carrying it this year.


iI purchased Oct-squeeze last year too. Not ever had a problem with mine.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

bellelostdrake said:


> I've used my coupons for the Wild Pumpkin ride and Heads Will Roll. I plan on getting the Funeral Photo as well, I love it! They gave me more 50% off coupons for next week with my receipts, so hopefully there will be a bit more out to look at. I have to be careful because I already have so many village pieces I love and I don't know where I'm going to put them all this year.


Does the Heads Will Roll have any animation?


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Make sure you check out the painting on the Lon Chaney Jr Wolfman and Frankenstein figures, since some are done a lot better than the others.


I concur. The pieces that I saw at Michaels looked pretty bad. They looked like they should be worth about .50. Disappointed. But I have the Wolfman light up piece from Dept.56 to display.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The Dept 56 Universal Monsters figures were done really well.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Our local Michaels has their Spookytown pieces out and a few other Halloween things. I have _got_ to hold back on the pieces, or we will have to buy a new house to display them in! I have three folding tables that are each four feet long and we can hardly fit all the peices on them . I have decided that I'm going to focus more on witches in all my decor, and I really liked the new pieces "Witches Brewhaus" and "Carpooling". But the "Heads will roll" cracked me up soooo bad. It was really cute. The train was a little too cutesy for my taste, plus, where would I put it??? Maybe I'll get a new piece (or two) for my birthday....I'll have to show this thread to the hubby


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> The Dept 56 Universal Monsters figures were done really well.



I saw several of these Universal Monster series (Dracula for sure, don't remember what others) at HOMEGOODS last year. If they still have more stock they might be out again this Halloween season.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

slaz said:


> How is your Oct-o-squeeze doing? Did it run pretty smooth last halloween?
> No hiccups? I don't know if they are going to sell it this year but if they do, I might get it.


The first one I got was bad, but the second one I exchanged it for ran fine all through Halloween. Haven't gotten it out to test it again for this year. They did tell me last year that Lemax recalled them and I could return it if I wanted, but since the second one worked fine, I decided to keep it.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw several of these Universal Monster series (Dracula for sure, don't remember what others) at HOMEGOODS last year. If they still have more stock they might be out again this Halloween season.


I loved the price too !!! Checked Homegoods today and the clerks said that they hadn't received any Halloween goods yet. The last 2 years they had Halloween goodies out by the 4th of July.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

I boughtthe adaptors which allow you to run 3plugs, but you have to check the Leemax website, some of the items draw too much current for the adaptors rating, the Leemax website actaullly has video w/sounds


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Howlatthemoon said:


> Does the Heads Will Roll have any animation?


It doesn't move but the eyes and mouth of the bowling alley light up. At 50% off I just couldn't say no. I ended up getting the Funeral Photo with another coupon as well. Last year I got about 5 Dept. 56 pieces from Homegoods, and if you added up the cost of all of them ($19.99 each), it doesn't even add up to a Dept. 56 tombstone I got that was originally $120.00. My Homegoods doesn't have any Halloween out yet either, bummer!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Picked up the "Happy Howloween" with the black cats howling on the fence with my 50%. Our Micheal's doesn't have it's display up yet - anybody got the "Abandoned House" yet? Watched a video of it, but I'm having a hard time telling what's all going on.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I finally went yesterday and picked up the Wild Pumpkin Ride. Would have loved to have gotten the train set, but don't really have a place for it.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

My shopping for the season is done.

This is what I picked up for this year:

Spooky Town Express
Wild Pumpkin Ride
Funeral Photo
Fiber Optic Tree
Witch & Wizard Lamps, Set Of 4
Halloween Purple Light, Set Of 2 (2 sets)
Illuminated Tomb Stones, Set Of 4
Lighted Pumpkin, Set Of 4, With Black Cats
Spiderweb Fence, Set Of 5


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The Wild Pumpkin ride is really awesome for a Halloween Carnevil !!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I may pick up a few more figurines from this year's collection but I'm done with the big stuff, at least from Michaels. 
I got the Opera House and the Dry Gulch Jail. I also got the Funeral Photo, because it just makes me laugh for some reason!
Now I'm just looking for a good deal on some older pieces and some stuff Michaels doesn't carry.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, we checked out the display at Michaels, and decided on the Witches' Brew Haus today, and the Mausoleum next week. Bought the Brew Haus (with a 50% off coupon) brought it home...and the durn thing didn't work! 
Back to the store next week...


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Went today and got a few pieces...

-Spooky Town Express
-House of Wax
-Phantoms Opera House
-Haunted Hearse
-Bone Appetit
-Funeral Photo
-


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Went to Michael's today and got the funeral photo and another small piece. One clerk told me couldn't use 2 coupons even if different sources. The cashier saw I had multiple coupons and said I could use 2. There you go, no one there knows anything. The trick now is to get that same cashier every time I go.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

My kids have been bugging me to buy these, maybe this year I'll start collecting.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

My wife returned the Witch Brew Haus today, and they had to go through 4 boxes ubntil they found one that worked properly.
I hope it doesn't become this year's Octopus-O-whirl...


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

I walked into Michaels on Sunday and picked up the House of Wax and the Pumpkin Ride. I live in New York and my record is 6 forty percent off coupons in one day. I just kept buying one a t a time, taking them to my car and walking back in. The cashiers are quite stupid. I did notice that Michaels is carrying far fewer pieces than they ever had. They seem to be putting a lot of stock in their signature pieces and not selling a lot of the pieces Lemax puts out. I hate that since they are way more expensive online.


----------



## miss sin dee (Jul 21, 2009)

Boo! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

For anyone interested in Lemax or Department 56 villages, especially Halloween and Spookytown, you might be interested in joining our Dedicated To Lemax group. 

I have currently posted the new Michaels 50% off coupon which is good until August 3rd in the Villages section, which will be just in time for the delivery of the Halloween props during the week of July 27th. 

There is a registration process which prevents spammers from registering. But check it out and hope to see you there. 

If you have any questions, please just let me know. 

Dedicated To Lemax

Preston


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The King of Halloween said:


> I walked into Michaels on Sunday and picked up the House of Wax and the Pumpkin Ride. I live in New York and my record is 6 forty percent off coupons in one day. I just kept buying one a t a time, taking them to my car and walking back in. The cashiers are quite stupid. I did notice that Michaels is carrying far fewer pieces than they ever had. They seem to be putting a lot of stock in their signature pieces and not selling a lot of the pieces Lemax puts out. I hate that since they are way more expensive online.


The cashiers are much better now accepting the 50% off coupons than years ago. They don't seem to have a problem anymore going out to your car with you purchase and coming back in to get another item with the coupon.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> For anyone interested in Lemax or Department 56 villages, especially Halloween and Spookytown, you might be interested in joining our Dedicated To Lemax group.
> 
> If you have any questions, please just let me know.
> 
> ...


Preston, on the Dedicated to Lemax site, there is a link to (ehobbytools.com).
Is that a good site to order from? Is there someone there that can check to see if the item I would be ordering is in good working order before I order?


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been dealing with Ehobby tools for about two years now to get the Spookytown pieces that I can't get at Michaels or score cheap on Ebay.....and I have to say that,in my opinion,as far as price and customer service goes,they're the best source of Spookytown on the internetI really looked and looked on the internet when I realized that Michaels wasn't going to carry every piece that Lemax makes a couple of years ago....and Ehobby tools was the place I came up with.When you call them on the phone,they are VERY helpful.....so as far as asking them to check the piece before they send it,I'm sure they would.Actually,I would'nt be surprised if they did that already.And no......I don't work for Ehooby tools!!!LOL!!!Just another Spookytown freak here.OH,and if you spend more than 80 bucks......shipping is free.Just got an order from them the other day.....just had to have that Diner!!!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

slaz said:


> Preston, on the Dedicated to Lemax site, there is a link to (ehobbytools.com).
> Is that a good site to order from? Is there someone there that can check to see if the item I would be ordering is in good working order before I order?



Yes, they are a wonderful place to deal with and many members have dealt with them over the years. They are helpful and answer any questions that you have and have had safe shipping. 

There are also a few other great people to deal with too. We have listed the online links to their websites on the Dedicated To Lemax Site in the section titled Train Station and then in the important topics section => Pinned: US Lemax Retailers.

We also have links in the Train Station for Lemax dealers in the UK, Germany, Canada, Netherlands, and Australia too. 

I have purchased a lot of Halloween villages every year from Joe at Lemax-SpookyTown.Com and I have purchased other villages from Carol at Lemax Village Collectibles

There are also a lot of retail companies that carry the Lemax Spookytown like Michaels, Garden Ridge, Menards, American Sales, Fleet Farm, etc. I especially like the Michaels 50% off coupons, I just wish that would carry a larger selection. 

But all of them are really great to deal with. 

Hope this helps !


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

mariab1299 said:


> I've been dealing with Ehobby tools for about two years now and I have to say that,in my opinion,as far as price and customer service goes,they're the best source of Spookytown on the internet. I just had to have that Diner!!!!!


Thanks Preston and Mariab for the info.
I really wanted that Diner too and Michaels didn't carry it this year.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

slaz said:


> Thanks Preston and Mariab for the info.
> I really wanted that Diner too and Michaels didn't carry it this year.


Me too. Just a note the Michaels Morbid Manor soundtrack talks about the Graveside Diner. 

I'm hoping that Menards or Fleet Farm will be carrying it around here.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Just sent you an email Tumblindice. Welcome !!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I was Michaels today and got good and bad news:

Good - their Halloween truck will be there on Monday and all the stuff out on the shelves by Tuesday.

Bad= this is going to be their ONLY Halloween shipment, and, no coupon this week


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

BooBerrie said:


> I was Michaels today and got good and bad news:
> 
> Good - their Halloween truck will be there on Monday and all the stuff out on the shelves by Tuesday.
> 
> Bad= this is going to be their ONLY Halloween shipment, and, no coupon this week


For Booberrie and anyone else interested in Lemax or Department 56 villages, especially Halloween and Spookytown, you might be interested in joining our Dedicated To Lemax group. 

I have currently posted the new Michaels 50% off coupon which is good until August 3rd in the Villages section, which will be just in time for the delivery of the Halloween props during the week of July 27th. You will be able to print as many as you would like to use. 

There is a registration process which prevents spammers from registering. A welcome registration email will be sent to you by the Administrator and once you have responded back to the email, you will be able to access the forum and start posting. Check out the Newbie Nook section for a Welcome to our group. 

Check it out and hope to see you there. 

If you have any questions, please just let me know. 

Dedicated To Lemax

Preston


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

mariab1299 said:


> I've been dealing with Ehobby tools for about two years now to get the Spookytown pieces that I can't get at Michaels or score cheap on Ebay.....and I have to say that,in my opinion,as far as price and customer service goes,they're the best source of Spookytown on the internetI really looked and looked on the internet when I realized that Michaels wasn't going to carry every piece that Lemax makes a couple of years ago....and Ehobby tools was the place I came up with.When you call them on the phone,they are VERY helpful.....so as far as asking them to check the piece before they send it,I'm sure they would.Actually,I would'nt be surprised if they did that already.And no......I don't work for Ehooby tools!!!LOL!!!Just another Spookytown freak here.OH,and if you spend more than 80 bucks......shipping is free.Just got an order from them the other day.....just had to have that Diner!!!!!


I second that! Not ever had a problem with Ehobby Tools!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

BooBerrie said:


> I was Michaels today and got good and bad news:
> 
> Good - their Halloween truck will be there on Monday and all the stuff out on the shelves by Tuesday.
> 
> Bad= this is going to be their ONLY Halloween shipment, and, no coupon this week


Oooo, you found out more info than me, I was just about to post that both of my Michaels is getting their shipment Monday. Didnt know about the no coupon this weekend thing but will go over to DedicatedToLemax for the coupons he mentioned there.  Dunno if this will be our only shipment but Im not taking any chances, their sales around here dont get any better than 50% anyway, and at %30 it seems they fly off the shelves way in advance of October.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The Michaels store manager did confirm that they will only be getting in one shipment of both the Halloween and the Christmas items and they will not be getting restocked, so once it is gone there won't be anymore. 

The Lemax Spookytown is really going fast at the stores around me. They are selling a lot better this year primarily due to the 50% off coupons.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Kittyvibe I just sent you a private message.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Let us know what goodies Michaels gets on the truck this week.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ill bring my camera


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Went to Michael's Monday and they were putting more stuff out. I asked them about their bigger stuff and they said that would'nt be in till next week. I did pick up the spooky town train set for 15 bux's. It had one of the pumpkins broke off of the train car. Just glued it back on and all is good. Also, here is a 50% off coupon that doesn't expire till August 10.
http://i32.tinypic.com/2qstf60.gif


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Great buy Malibuman on the Spooky Town Express train set !!!

Super glue is my friend !!!!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Is Michaels getting in the Graveside Diner this year? Or is that new? I started collecting them this year and I had one previously which I loved, but I really want to graveside diner and didnt know whether to buy it online or if Michaels would be getting it in?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Graveside Diner is new for this year Halloweinerdog Lover. 

Michaels is not carrying it this year and I was so disappointed. I'm hoping that Garden Ridge, Menards, or Fleet Farm carry it this year otherwise I will have to get it online too.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

oh ok thanks, that's too bad it costs me an arm and a leg for shipping to Canada!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

No life sized figures yet. Photos below.

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/M%204.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/M%203.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/M%202.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/M%201.jpg][/URL]


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

That is disappointing that they didn't have any of the life size animated figures in stock yet. 

Our truck is supposed to come on Thursday afternoon. 

Thanks for the great pics Tumblindice !!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Funny the exact same bag of 10 plastic skulls that is 4.99 at Michaels is a buck at DTree.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I picked up the vampire caverns. Its alot of fun, my daughter insists that we play with every day. Unfortunatley she had already pulled the arm off the vampire that goes around in the middle. ><


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Bubbels said:


> I picked up the vampire caverns. Its alot of fun, my daughter insists that we play with every day. Unfortunatley she had already pulled the arm off the vampire that goes around in the middle. ><


Superglue is my friend.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I just stopped by Michael's, and they have started getting some stuff in. All the LEMAX stuff is 25% off. If you're wanting something LEMAX related I would start looking quick before all the stores put it on sale to void the coupons.

They had a 5ft Gemmy witch with a "Trick-or-Treat" bag for $50. The head turns and the eyes light up. She's wearing a hood like thing instead of a witch hat. For $25 (with a 50% coupon) this was a no brainer. You could easily redress her. I think the head alone is worth the price to use with other projects later.

They also had a skeleton butler like thing with LED eyes. The jaw flips up and down, but the sound was kind of scratchy. It was loud, but kind of distorted. He was $129.xx which I think is a little high.

They also had a crawling metal spider with lights, and a giant lighted vulture. 

This was just the start of their set up, so hopefully more later.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, I went by today and my store was busy putting out the rest of their Halloween decorations. The infamous "25% off Lemax" has begun so no more coupons. Couldn't really tell much about the other Halloween stuff, as most of it was just coming out of boxes. All I saw was black roses, witches brooms, and spider webs. It was all I could do not to ask if I could help!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

For anyone interested in Lemax or Department 56 villages, especially Halloween Snow Village and Spookytown, you might be interested in joining our Dedicated To Lemax group. 

I have currently posted the new Michaels 50% off coupon which is good until August 14th in the Villages section, which is just in time for the Halloween props. 

There is a registration process which prevents spammers from registering. Once you have responded back to the welcome email, you will be able to read and post on the board. 

Some members have already joined, but for those who haven't just check it out and hope to see you there. 

If you have any questions, please just let me know. 

Dedicated To Lemax

Preston


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to comment on the $50 Michaels witch. I had to return the first one because after trying mine at home her neck squeaked so badly that I couldnt hear the audio at all. The audio I did hear was very low and poor quality.  The second one isnt much better in terms of audio but her neck doesnt sqeek as badly. Her head is also made of a hard plastic, its not soft and rubbery though the face mold is exactly the same as the fortune telling gemmy witch.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The witch was a great buy then with the 50% off coupon. 

So glad that the 2nd one you got was a lot better.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Kitty please post a picture of the witch, please.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay here goes .. I have been collecting the lemax since 2000..sooooooooooooo I have a few pieces.. then a few of dept 56 and other things I find or make *S* 
I have picked up so far.
Spooky twon express... vampire caverns...witches brew haus... heads will roll. house of wax and the vampire ship..and looks like I will have to order a few of the other pieces which always scares me.. to often there either not working or broken... Have you ever watched them ups guys load a truck... talk about the shivers... ackkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

The Witch prop sounds cool even tho I not into witch props whatsoever and if I had one I would totally change it, I'm thinking of getting one and changing it into a monster or zombie since it doesn't have the hat.....uuumm.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if the foam pumpkins are out yet? I didn't see any Friday.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

They only had a few of the faux pumpkins so far. I'm expecting that they will be getting more of them in stock perhaps on the next truck.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope so. I need a whole lot plus one.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I noticed that they did not have any large white pumpkins out so far this year....

I'm wondering if they are not going to carry this this year.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

They had large white ones at the Michael's I went to yesterday so maybe they just didn't have them out yet at your Michael's


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

For those worried about Michaels and pumpkins. This was taken today.

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/Multimed2.jpg][/URL]


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Tumblindice said:


> For those worried about Michaels and pumpkins. This was taken today.
> 
> [url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/Multimed2.jpg][/URL]


Ok. I'm screaming like a little girl. 

Did you see the price? I can't remember how much they were last year.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I went to michaels with my 50 percent off coupon to see that they had screwed me with the 25percent off that they love to do so you can't use the coupons. Well I grabbed the last house of wax off the shelf (which is my fav this year) an headed to the checkout. I handed the lady the 50 percent coupon to see if she would take it an she said she can't believe how expensive they are and that although the coupon wasn't good due to the sale she overrode it and said I looked like a nice kid and her manager was away on vacation lol. So I got the house of wax for 30 bux. The only other things I want is the monster truck, hearse,skull archway an maybe just maybe the wild pumpkins even tho its so big I have no idea where to put it in my spookytown display. Hopefully next yrs spookytown will be better and have more houses that really catch your eye. The train is cool but the track looks so small an w the problems I hear about it I doubt ill get it.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

dionicia said:


> Ok. I'm screaming like a little girl.
> 
> Did you see the price? I can't remember how much they were last year.


Dionicia did you see where they are stored? LOL No way I could see the price much less buy one.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Saw the foam pumpkins in a Michaels in DE today, along with more decorations - tombstones, busts, etc.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Eventhough Michaels doesn't have an ad this week, they put the Lemax Spooky Town on sale at only 20% off what a bummer. 

The lighted Halloween decor is also at 20% off, but the other Halloween decorations and tombstones are not on sale so you can still use the 50% off coupons on them. 

For anyone interested in Lemax or Department 56 villages, especially Halloween Snow Village and Spookytown, you might be interested in joining our Dedicated To Lemax group. 

We try to post the newest Michaels coupons during the year in the Village section. 

There is a registration process which prevents spammers from registering. Once you have responded back to the welcome email, you will be able to read and post on the board. 

Some members have already joined, but for those who haven't just check it out and hope to see you there. 

If you have any questions, please just let me know. 

Dedicated To Lemax

Preston


----------



## dnape (Aug 3, 2009)

*lemax*

it is with deep regret that i must part with my collection of spooky town buildings and acc. so i thought i would offer to the people who really care about halloween like i do. if anyone is interested let me know. (my wife won't let me set them up, takes up too much room...........sigh!)[email protected]


thanks guys


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that you have to part with your Spookytown buildings and accessories. 

I just sent you an email and private message. 

I would be interested in the Madame Ashbury's House of Wax and the Funhouse if you have them for sale.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

I still haven't made it to Michls.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

dnape said:


> it is with deep regret that i must part with my collection of spooky town buildings and acc. so i thought i would offer to the people who really care about halloween like i do. if anyone is interested let me know. (my wife won't let me set them up, takes up too much room...........sigh!)[email protected]
> 
> 
> thanks guys


I am so so sorry I just love my haunted village.. But I do understand the room problem. My Husband keeps building more shelfing as I and HE add.. I might also be interested in some of your spooky town depending on which ones you have *S* ..


----------



## Mysticvixn (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if Garden Ridge has their Spookytown or Halloween stuff out yet? They no longer accept phone calls and the nearest one is about a hour away. I would hate to drive all the way there for nothing! Thanks C


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Mysticvixn said:


> Does anyone know if Garden Ridge has their Spookytown or Halloween stuff out yet? They no longer accept phone calls and the nearest one is about a hour away. I would hate to drive all the way there for nothing! Thanks C


I don't have any Garden Ridge stores near me, but a friend of mine stopped over to their store late last week and they didn't have any Spooky town and mostly the inflatables.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying the Spooky Town Express on Wednesday, anybody have any terrible reasons I should not?


----------



## ARC44 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Is the witch any good?*

for the last few years at Michaels they had really good life size props that were descent and kinda scary looking. is the witch even scary looking cause of the trick or treat bag. i hope they still have scary products LOL


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Mmmm, I'm really disappointed with Michaels and what they carry by Gemmy. 

Surprisingly, the only thing that interests me is the Paper Mache Day of the Dead mask I saw. 
Anyone know how much the Mache skull mask is?

-Anthony


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> No life sized figures yet. Photos below.
> 
> [url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/M%204.jpg][/URL]
> 
> ...



I went to Michaels "again" last night to use another coupon  Just wanted to pass along that the skeleton in the pics above (posed sitting on top of shelf) is very cool. Especially when you can get it 50% off $7.99. Also, the clerk told me that Michaels will not be getting any other halloween items in. What they have on the shelves is it! Buy what you want now...don't put it off or it will be gone!


----------



## ARC44 (Aug 5, 2009)

I went to the local Party City and there still setting up. but it looks like a good selection. As for Michaels, they usually have good Gemmy life size props but not this year =/


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

i went to michaels today to see that they stocked all of their halloween stuff. i saw 2 life size anamatromic figures im guessing gemmy? i dont follow those too much. but the one is a skeleton coach driver (thought it was a pirate skeleton at first til i read the box), and a witch that is holding a trick or treat bad in her hands. they were not turned on as im not sure what they say or do but they were alright. the prices are a little outrageous on that stuff as well. they have a light up 3 pumpkins on top of each other for 129.99 or somethign like that. def bust out the 50% off coupons if you gemmy guiys are purchasing this stuff. my michaels does not have any life size skeletons like others which i was disappointed in but some things their selling my local dollarstore has them. such as little skulls in a bag etc, so anyone buying any little things check your local dollar store before hand. the little bag was 4.99 an the same exact thing is at the ds. i liked that my michaels this year had a whole bunch of iron on things to make your own halloween shirts and wooden little coffins that are always awesome to make some sort of project or to keep money in, etc. the spookytown stuff is getting wiped out for some odd reason now that its 20% off an the 20% doesnt even really put a dent in the price but people are buyin it up. i def have to pick up some cool potion bottles but they always have them at end of season ill get them then.

also my local spirit store has their now hiring sign up and their suppose to be opening in sept.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, no life-sized props here either in central FL at Michael's.

-Doc


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

They have the witch and the skeleton butler. The witch is 49.99 and I am going to use %50 off coupon she is worth $25 bucks. The skeleton butler I don't like at all. There is a warning about him somewhere else and I verified today that his sensor is in his nose. Way too high for TOTs to set off.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Michael's has their Halloween stuff out now and yesterday I picked up the Lemax Spooky Town Express. It's cool!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

SouthernBelle said:


> Michael's has their Halloween stuff out now and yesterday I picked up the Lemax Spooky Town Express. It's cool!


I picked up the Spooky Town Express too and really like it !! Great bu SouthernBelle !!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

*video of spooky town*

First try positng a video

http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd212/katrinaspooks/?action=view&current=spookytownvideo.flv

sorry it came out dark and LOUD!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Great video Spooky little girl.
Lemax is really hard to take pics of, it usually does come up dark.
I love your set-up. I know about the sound problems too, boy, when you get them all going, it will just about drive you crazy. But it does kind of remind you of going to a carnival though, does it not?


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

True! You need it dark enough to get the effects of the lights, but light enough to see what the heck is going on. It definitley got me in the mood setting it up last night. I still need cover the cords and what not.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Just to give you a heads up, my Michaels had some Lemax items already marked on clearance. The Pet Costume Spookytown was knocked down to $30 (I want this one!), the monsters bowling was knocked down to about 20 bucks and a lot of accessories were marked down as well. YMMV.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

whichypoo said:


> Okay here goes .. I have been collecting the lemax since 2000..sooooooooooooo I have a few pieces.. then a few of dept 56 and other things I find or make *S*
> I have picked up so far.
> Spooky twon express... vampire caverns...witches brew haus... heads will roll. house of wax and the vampire ship..and looks like I will have to order a few of the other pieces which always scares me.. to often there either not working or broken... Have you ever watched them ups guys load a truck... talk about the shivers... ackkkkkkkkkkkkk


If heads will roll is bowling one, can you tell me what the function is for that one. Lemax doesn't have a video, and I don't know what it does. I know it doesn't move, but what does it say or light up?


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

The bowling one has Dracula, Frankenstein, The Mummy and I think The Werewolf at a bowling alley. Dracula is bowling and the rest are watching him. The skull where the bowling ball goes lights up but that's it as far as I can tell. It is currently on clearance at my Michaels right now.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

They also have the Witch's Laundry day at 50% off too.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

For the clearance items, can you use a coupon too. I'm so shocked that it's only September, and they are clearing it out. Maybe, it breaks too easily or something.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks! I didn't know you could use the coupon on clearance items. At my Michael's, none of the Lemax stuff seems to be moving, so that might be the reason for the clearances? I got a heck of a deal last year on the Dracula Castle where the trick or treaters or getting ready to come there and all the monsters are dancing in a circle. It was originally 99 bucks and I got it for 20 bucks after Halloween! It really cheered me up because it was recently after my father had passed.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Michaels has the foam pumpkins on sale for 50% off this week.


----------

